# Tommy's BTS 09 Fridays Pic



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a sampling of today activities. 









Dwight and Howard Maculsay





































Laura Bliese



















































































Mike helpings with the Door Hollow Shortline










J.J. and Sandra Baxter










Steve, Jason, Rod, Yolanda and John










Stan and Rod

The Show begins tomorrow.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 
I've been following along, just don't comment every day.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Liked the shot of the Climax kit.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Great shots! I cannot wait till Saturdays installment. 

Thanks 

Stan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. Looks like a lot going on and a good time had by all. Later RJD


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Did anyone take pics of the USA Trains dinner banquet?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I spoke with Stan this morning. He has some that he will be posting later.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

